

Ask HN: If I update my application and re-submit it, is it a late application - kuldeep_kap

May sound silly, but I thought I should confirm it. The wording on the apply page kind of got me worried.<p>If we update our application and re-submit it, will it count as a late application? We had submitted it once before the deadline.
======
myoshimoto
Yes, seems like it will count as a late app. We submitted ours earlier today,
and the messaging on <http://news.ycombinator.com/apply> now reads:

"The application deadline for this cycle has passed. You can still submit a
late application, though the chances of getting funded are lower.

<link>apply late</link>"

~~~
kuldeep_kap
Was this your first submission or update to the old one?

------
meelash
hmm.... I guess the "fair" thing would be for it to count as late, although I
wish that wasn't the case.

I struggled to figure out what the "hack a system to your advantage" question
really meant (given that I read that pg essay a while back on what "hacking"
"really" means, although the question seemed to be referring to the other
meaning contextually) and now I found out that I was wrong......

Could've had a pretty good answer for it, too. ho-hum.

